# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Khám phá món nướng lào - Ẩm thực Lào

## Meoluoi9x

Người Lào rất thích ăn gạo Nếp. Gạo nếp sau khi đã nấu chín người ăn sẽ nắm cơm thành viên nhỏ rồi chấm với nước chấm riêng. Món này người Lào sẽ dùng tay để ăn. Kiểu ăn này rất giản dị, Theo người Lào ăn như này sẽ giúp du khách khi du lịch lào sẽ cảm nhận được vị thơm, ngọt tự nhiên của từng hạt gạo.

*Cơm Lam*


Món Cơm lam là loại cơm đặc trưng của người Lào và một số dân tộc thiểu số vùng Tây Bắc, và Tây Nguyên nước ta. Cơm lam được nấu từ gạo, là thực phẩm rất được người Lào trân trọng, đặc biệt là gạo nếp. Lấy gạo bỏ vào một chiếc ống nứa một đầu hở, sau đó dùng lá chuối bịt kín lại rồi đốt. Ống nứa dùng nấu cơm lam phải còn tươi, không quá non cũng không quá già để khi cơm chín, hạt cơm quyện thêm chút vị ngọt và mùi vị đặc trưng của tre. Cơm lam thường được dọn ăn cùng với thịt gà hay thịt lợn rừng nướng. Tuy nhiên, ngon nhất là khi ăn cùng với muối vừng. Cơm lam rất được người Lào ưa thích.

*Món nướng của Lào*


Người Lào đặc biệt thích ăn các món nướng, tất cả những thực phẩm mà có thể nấu được bằng cách nướng thì họ đều sử dụng, từ thịt, cá đến cả rau củ và gia vị. Cơm lam cũng là một món được chế biến bằng hình thức này. Có rất nhiều cách nướng từ đưa trực tiếp thực phẩm lên lửa hay vùi trong than hồng đến nướng bằng lò nướng hay chảo điện. Nhưng người Lào vẫn thích nướng thực phẩm bằng cách cho vào ống nứa, ống vầu hay ống bương, để tạo mùi vị thơm ngon cũng như màu sắc đặc trưng rất riêng của xứ sở.

Những địa chỉ ăn uống, phong cách ẩm thực và giá cả là mối quan tâm lớn của du khách khi đi đến một vùng đất mới. Dưới đây là thông tin của một số nhà hàng tại các điểm du lịch nổi tiếng của Lào mà bạn có thể tham khảo.

*Món ăn từ côn trùng*


Giống như người Camphuchia và Thái Lan, người Lào cũng rất thích các món ăn được chế biến từ côn trùng. Từ dế cơm, trứng kiến, đến con cà cuống, nhền nhện trong các món chiên, xào, dồn đậu phộng đến hấp cơm hay ngâm giấm đều rất ngon. Cà cuống – một côn trùng có ích sống nhiều ở các đồng ruộng Campuchia được người Lào nhập về với giá rất đắt là côn trùng được ưa chuộng nhất với hương vị thơm cay. Các món ăn từ côn trùng rất giàu đạm, được người Lào chế biến đa dạng, hấp dẫn và lạ mắt cũng giống như chính mùi vị của nó vậy.



*Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm* *Tp.Hồ Chí Minh - Lào - Tp.Hồ Chí Minh (5 ngày 4 đêm) - 
* * Giá 13.900.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Tp.Ho Chi Minh - Lao - Tp. Ho Chi Minh (5 ngay 4 dem) - Gia 13.900.000 VNĐ/Khach
* * Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Lào - tour du lich Lao
* * Cùng khám phá du lịch Lào - du lich Lao*

----------


## dung89

Lào nổi tiếng với những món ăn từ côn trùng

----------

